
Kids who question the media or government could be extremists - antman
http://qz.com/563964/kids-who-question-the-media-or-government-could-be-extremists-london-parents-are-warned/
======
ramtatatam
I'm reading this article and it reminds me of "attack of the killer tomatoes"
\- it's equally absurd. So children cannot question what's on TV, they must
obey huh? I do not like this idea. And I'm glad TV is on its path to its
extinction.

